# One day train trip to Paris from London what is the must see things.



## Don40 (Mar 24, 2011)

While in London we would like to take the train to Paris for the day wth my  family of 4, 2 kids 8 & 10.  Though about taking the double decker bus, and visiting the Eiffle Tower.  Is there anything else that can be packed into a 10 to 12 hour stay in Paris.  I know we are crazy to think we can do much more, but would love to hear what other have done and also places to eat.

Thanks for any suggestions.

Don


----------



## Karen G (Mar 24, 2011)

We took the Eurostar from London to Paris in 2003 and it was a blast. We sprung for first class and enjoyed the spacious seating and meal service. We took a bus tour of the city and then had time for a nice cruise on the Seine. We had a little free time left for shopping.  We thought it was kind of funny to be looking at Mona Lisa refrigerator magnets in a gift shop when the real Mona Lisa was just across the street in the Louvre.

The only thing I regret about the experience was not spending a night or two in Paris, but I'm thankful we saw what we did.


----------



## jlwquilter (Mar 24, 2011)

I've been to Paris twice in the past year. There is plenty to do! But if you have just one day I'd suggest that you get a map of the subway system... any travel book in the library will have one in it. Next, look at any of the Top 10 lists and see which attractions most appeal to your family. Then on a copy of the subway map, mark them out. You will be able to see that things are easy to get between and make tough trade off decisions better.

For example, you can go to the Louve and go straight to the masters (Mona Lisa, Liberty Leading the People, Winged Victory, etc.) and see them in a few hours. Then take the subway straight to the Arc d'Triomphe and go to the top and have a mag view of Paris. Then take the subway over to the Eiffle Tour. The swing back on the subway and take a cruise on the Seine and at pop into Notre Dame.

You'd not be able to dawdle much at any one place but you'd get to see as much as you can in a day.

Or - go to your top 1 or 2 places and do them right and leave it at that.

Your best best would be to buy a carnet of subway tickets - you can share them among your group. If you go on a weekend day, you can get cheaper and easier travel by buying the weekend pass, and the kids get a discount too (half price). If you go on a week day, make sure you check Museum hours and days open... many are closed either on a Monday or a Tuesday. Thursday can be a good day to go as some musuems (like the Louve) are open late.

Each person has their preferences. Personally Paris was alot like any big city to me in many ways, so just wandering around wasn't my main focus. I wanted to see and do things that only Pairs could offer. Sitting in a cafe and people watching - I can do that anywhere. But others feel it's just about the best thing to do in Paris. To each their own!

Have fun no matter what you do!


----------



## scotlass (Mar 25, 2011)

We did this once last summer and once the summer before.  A word of advice:  traffic is horrible and getting around can take more time than you would expect if you are taking a bus tour.  Last summer we took the Batobus which works a little better.  From their website these are the stops: 

Tour Eiffel, Musée d'Orsay, Saint-Germain-des-Pres, Nôtre-Dame, and Jardin des Plantes on the Left Bank; Hôtel de Ville, Louvre, and Champs-Elysées on the Right Bank. (The route is circular, with all boats going in the same direction.)

It's very relaxing but you have to take the Metro to one of the stops as it is not close to the train station.  Also, make sure you leave enough time to go through customs in Paris on the way back to London.  Depending on the time of year, it can be very busy and we almost missed the return.

All in all, I would do it again as I love Paris!


----------



## Karen G (Mar 25, 2011)

Just wanted to add this:  I think I arranged for our Paris tour through AAA. We had a guide who met us at the train station in London and accompanied us on the train. She handed us over to a Paris guide at the station when we arrived. 

It was so helpful to have someone who spoke French & English to get us to the proper locations for each part of our tour and to make sure we understood where and when to return for the ride back to the train station. I cannot imagine trying to navigate the subway or bus system in Paris in the short amount of time we had that day.  We felt like we had really maximized the time we had and we saw a lot of interesting things in a fairly relaxed and unstressful way.


----------



## jlwquilter (Mar 25, 2011)

Karen G said:


> Just wanted to add this:  I think I arranged for our Paris tour through AAA. We had a guide who met us at the train station in London and accompanied us on the train. She handed us over to a Paris guide at the station when we arrived.
> 
> It was so helpful to have someone who spoke French & English to get us to the proper locations for each part of our tour and to make sure we understood where and when to return for the ride back to the train station. *I cannot imagine trying to navigate the subway or bus system in Paris in the short amount of time we had that day.*  We felt like we had really maximized the time we had and we saw a lot of interesting things in a fairly relaxed and unstressful way.



I think this is a very good point. If a person is not already familiar with how subway systems work, then it would be a real challenge to take it on for a short day trip - and in a foreign land as well. I had years of riding the NYC system to help me out. But it took several minutes and a friendly girl to get me thru my first use of the ticket machine. After that it was very easy but only due to my previous subway experiences.


----------



## Laurie (Mar 25, 2011)

Going up to the top of the Eiffel Tower is fun, but can burn up a few valuable and frustrating hours waiting on the long lines. Instead you might do just the walk just up to the first level (or gaze at it from below), and for a higher-up city view that includes the Eiffel Tower, there's another tall bldg nearby that Rick Steves recommends, can't remember its name.

I second the suggestion for the Batobus. I would never use an aboveground bus for a tour because of traffic.

And I wouldn't miss St. Chapelle, and use a museum pass if there's such a thing for 1 day to avoid lines.


----------



## rpennisi (Mar 25, 2011)

Do you plan on going back to London the same day, or are you staying over for a night or 2?  With 2 kids, doing it all in one day and back to London would be tough.  
I agree going to the top of the Eiffel Tower might take too long.  I would go to Notre Dame, then walk to the Louvre.  Go down the escalator in the glass pyramid, make a hard right and go to group tours.  For a few Euros more, we quickly paid and got a small group tour by a guide who took us to all the can't miss works in the Louvre.  Walk through the Tuilleries to the Place de la Concorde, (you'll look down the Champs-Élysées to the Arc de Triomphe, too far to walk it in one day) get on the Metro to the Eiffel Tower, then the Metro back to the train station and London (if all in one day).
The tall building mentioned earlier is in Montparnasse, 56 story black tower,  and would take too long to get to and go up, etc. if all in one day.


----------



## Don40 (Mar 25, 2011)

I know that we are crazy for only spending one day, but we went to London 4 years ago with out the kids and really wished that we had visited Paris then.  We know that the kids will love the train, and now the boat tour idea seems like a peaceful way to visit Paris.  Thanks for the idea.

I will check with AAA to see about having a guide., I took French in HS, but cannot remember anything now.

Don


----------



## radmoo (Mar 26, 2011)

Given what I'm reading here, I'd be sure to watch Chevy Chase's European Vacation before embarking on this journey 
Last summer hubby and I took Baltic cruise.  One of the ports was Wanermunde Germany.  We initially had decided against a day tour to Berlin as it was rushed and $$$.  But when we docked it was raining and not the kind of day to mosey about the quaint seaside port town.  So we inquired as to the train and sure enough for not too much $$$ we took the train to Berlin and hopped the "on off" bus.  We did get to "view" the sites and we actually visited Holocaust Memorial and Brandenburg Gate.   Had a lovely afternoon beer and wurst at a cafe before boarding train back to the ship.  NOw we'd definitely like to revist Berlin for REAL!!!  
It does help to speak the language, especially in Paris where folks are reticent to use "anglais" even if they know it.  BUT, if you start in French, even feeble French, they usually are more receptive and will probably answer you in English.  
We are hoping to do 2-3 day London/Paris via Eurostar this summer.  Any Eurostar tips from fellow TUGGERS??


----------



## Karen G (Mar 26, 2011)

radmoo said:


> Any Eurostar tips from fellow TUGGERS??


I've only done it once in 2003 and we rode in first class. It was marvelous, but I don't know how it is in the other coach, so I don't know if it's worth the extra price or not.  I can't even remember what the price difference was. The food service was really good and it was so roomy and comfortable compared to an airplane. We had our three kids with us and they were 15, 17, & 21 at the time. Everyone had a blast and we are so glad we had this experience.

Going through the chunnel wasn't bad. It was dark for a short time and then we were in the sunshine again. Once the train gets up to full-speed, you are really zooming by the country side.


----------



## Pompey Family (Mar 27, 2011)

My family and I have travelled to Disneyland Paris via the Eurostar.  We travelled in the basic class and it was fine.  Plenty of room and comfortable.  Plus it wasn't a particularly long journey so the two children, 2 and 4, didn't become too restless.

The biggest hassle was getting to St Pancras station in the morning and joining the horrendous queue.  Don't forget to have some loose Euro change for the toilets when you arrive in France, it's easy to forget that most European countries charge you to use the public toilets and allow you the 'pleasure' of having a wee whilst some old woman mops around you!


----------

